# October 2020 POTM Nominations



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2020)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations
Both the winning photographer and the member submitting it will get a TPF POTM decal that can be used on any smooth, hard surface such as an auto window, Ipad, clipboard, etc.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo should not have been posted in any month/year prior.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) While Snowbear may like bacon and sausage, I LOVE pizza!

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 8, 2020)

2nd week bump!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 9, 2020)

Pre - weekend bump


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 9, 2020)

First!

_Boats in the Mist _in  this thread by @thereyougo!
Misty Morning at Waterhead


----------



## limr (Oct 9, 2020)

Chippies, by Mr. @Dean_Gretsch  himself   Thread is here: If These Don't Make You Feel Chipper...


----------



## limr (Oct 10, 2020)

Clouds by @Photo Lady in this thread: Fall colors are beautiful but i wow those clouds


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 10, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.



I'm confused, how do you submit a photo for this challenge? Do you just post a photo here?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 10, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.
> ...



You can nominate someone else’s photo.  You can’t submit your own.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> I'm confused, how do you submit a photo for this challenge? Do you just post a photo here?



This one is not a challenge thread. It is a forum sponsored contest. The photo must not be yours. It must have been posted during this current month. You can use the above nominations as examples of what to do. See below for details on procedure.

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks for clearing it up. I'll pick one to nominate.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2020)

Sad about going back to work? Make someone happy and nominate the winning photo!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 13, 2020)

It's my Friday, so how 'bout putting me to work on my days off and nominating some photos, yeah?


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 13, 2020)

*Fall by @SquarePeg here Autumn & Fall Colors Ohh..My!



*


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks @Photo Lady !


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 15, 2020)

Flamboyance by @oldhippy here Flamboyance


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 18, 2020)

Weekend bump!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2020)

Preweekend bump!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2020)

" My BABY baby " by @Evertking posted here: My BABY baby...


----------



## Evertking (Oct 23, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> First!
> 
> _Boats in the Mist _in  this thread by @thereyougo!
> Misty Morning at Waterhead
> ...


This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## limr (Oct 24, 2020)

NYC street by @Tuna. Thread is here: NYC Street


----------



## jonnie 5 spot (Oct 25, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> mjcmt said:
> 
> 
> > Dean_Gretsch said:
> ...


I understand that you can't nominate your own photos, but you're saying i can't submit a photo for others to nominate? Sorry, I am new here, but who's allowed to submit a photo and who isn't?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2020)

jonnie 5 spot said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > mjcmt said:
> ...



You can post your photo  in any appropriately themed photo thread, challenge thread or start your own thread to share the photo and/or request critique.  If other forum members want to nominate it they will.   You don’t solicit the nomination.


----------



## jonnie 5 spot (Oct 25, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> jonnie 5 spot said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


Thanks for your response - I'm just trying to figure things out and I don't rub anyone the wrong way by breakin rules


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 28, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 28, 2020)

*Islands by @weepete in this thread: St Ninian's Isle, Shetland 




*


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 29, 2020)

We've not got long to nominate!


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 1, 2020)

Portrait of a Photographer by Black_Square


----------

